# need one in sargent



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I just got a new boat. Well new to me and don't know much about how it will handel the bay. If anyone that KNOWS east bay and the sargent area well. I use to take my old boat in the bay but it was jusr a 14ft jon boat. If anyone can help me learn this boat that would be great.
James


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

James, I rarely get down there anymore but it is shallow in many areas. Get a good map or GPS chip or follow someone into the bay. Mark your tracks so you can get out! I'm sure someone will post up soon with some more info.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks Carol. Did you ever get you pier fixed up down there? Next time your going down that way let me know maybe we can get togather and do some fishing down there.
James


----------

